# RWD B14!!!!!!!!!!



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

I just saw this and flipped the hell out, its insaneous :jawdrop: 

http://www.fonebooth.com/racing200sx.html


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

now that is the hotness, GOOD FIND!


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.......don't like how there's no info about it on the site........


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

It is a tube chassis race car. You can buy that body work from Nissan Motorsports, or at least it was in their old catalog. 

Always cool to see!


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

how much regular 200sx is actually left in that car?


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> .......don't like how there's no info about it on the site........


agreed 110%



wes said:


> It is a tube chassis race car. You can buy that body work from Nissan Motorsports, or at least it was in their old catalog.
> 
> Always cool to see!


and I remember you posting saying that nobody has done it before!

I really do wish they had the #'s on there from everything. And more shots



vodKA said:


> how much regular 200sx is actually left in that car?


enough to really be able to tell it is a b14.

What is powering that thing anyways?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys need to look at that again. A RWD B14 HAS NEVER BEEN DONE BEFORE. B14 is the chassis code, that is NOT a B14. There IS NO original car left because there NEVER WAS ONE. It is a tube chassis car, that means it is fabricated out of pieces from the ground up and the BODY PANELS are fiberglass pieces molded to look like the B14... 

So I am still saying it has not been done. 

It is a GT4 car, looks like an L series motor? Anyway look at those pics. again booys and ask yourself those same questions....


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

..........ima go out on a limb, and say there is nothing NISSAN powering that car.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey guys, i know that its not really a b14, but it is the closest thing to a rwd b14. that tube chassis was specifially made for the drag strip


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey guys, i know that its not really a b14, but it is the closest thing to a rwd b14. that tube chassis was specifially made for the drag strip

i just thought you guys would get a kick out of it, i'm sure its very nice


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

himbo said:


> hey guys, i know that its not really a b14, but it is the closest thing to a rwd b14. that tube chassis was specifially made for the drag strip
> 
> i just thought you guys would get a kick out of it, i'm sure its very nice


drag strip? you sure about that? The link is cool. I always like seeing those cars, I had a Sports Car mag. from about 2 years ago that had some GT4 pics and there were like 3 200SX bodied race cars batteling it out in a pic. cool stuff.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I see more than 1 in the pics on that site.

Seth


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

so its a race car with a b14 body

thats about it


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

himbo said:


> hey guys, i know that its not really a b14, but it is the closest thing to a rwd b14. that tube chassis was specifially made for the drag strip



how is it the closest thing to a rwd b14?

explain please, as it shares none of the underpinnings of a b14....it's a tube chassis. 

it's no more than a race car with b14 paneling


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

chimmike said:


> how is it the closest thing to a rwd b14?
> 
> explain please, as it shares none of the underpinnings of a b14....it's a tube chassis.
> 
> it's no more than a race car with b14 paneling


dude, stop being so stuck up, it doesnt matter if its not a real b14, it looks like one, and thats close enough for me. its like a funny car, it shares nothing with a mustang, but its still called a mustang.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm not being stuck up, I'm wondering where he gets off saying it's the "closest thing to a RWD b14". Because it's totally untrue.

you can take a tube chassis and put any paneling on it. So, if I took a tube chassis and put b15 paneling on it, would that make it "the closest thing to a rwd b15"? Heck no!


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> I'm not being stuck up, I'm wondering where he gets off saying it's the "closest thing to a RWD b14". Because it's totally untrue.
> 
> you can take a tube chassis and put any paneling on it. So, if I took a tube chassis and put b15 paneling on it, would that make it "the closest thing to a rwd b15"? Heck no!


i do believe conceding "closest thing to a b14" indicates that it is not a b14, but is close to it. looking like it makes it like it, lol.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

We are arguing semantics here... As long as every knows that it did not start life as a 200SX and was not a conversion that is all that matters. Granted B14 is the chassis code and that clearly is not a B14 chassis, but I don't really care what you call it.


----------



## Jaralaccs (Jan 18, 2004)

chimmike said:


> . So, if I took a tube chassis and put b15 paneling on it, would that make it "the closest thing to a rwd b15"? Heck no!


actually yes it would, the only thing closer would be the real thing


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

riiight. well whatever you guys say.


----------



## 200SX_SER (Jan 29, 2005)

Radioaktiv said:


> so its a race car with a b14 body
> 
> thats about it



that may be true... but its still sick to see a full-race B14!


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

200SX_SER said:


> that may be true... but its still sick to see a full-race B14!


You kids, I swear.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

hey guys, i just thought it looked cool, so i posted because i know you guys would probably think the same

i know it has nothing to do with a b14, and yes, by saying that its the closest thing to a b14 indicates that its not, which we all know. so lets not fight and just drool over the pics

i dunno, i thought it looked like a drag strip car, but, i could easily be wrong :thumbup:

plus, stupid me, the picture of i going around a circuit course being chased by another b14 was probably a givaway....hehehehehe

whoops


----------

